

Opentick: free real-time and historical market data for trading systems and trading platforms - pius
http://opentick.com/

======
ssanders82
This has been around for at least a few years. It's cool, but I'll warn you
that some of the data isn't super-clean. IIRC, there were a few daily data
holes, and even more so in the intraday data

However, for the price, it's pretty awesome to play around with.

------
nickb
This is awesome! Google has been promising this for over a year and have
delivered nothing. Great that someone else managed to release the data!

------
jorgeortiz85
Not exactly open source:

"Can I redistribute the market data? Unfortunately, at this time, opentick
does not allow redistribution of the data due to various rules and
regulations. However, when this possible, we would be happy to notify you."
(from the FAQ)

but still, this is awesome... becoming a quant millionaire just got a whole
lot easier ;)

~~~
brfox
I checked the site... Do they only provide an API or can we actually download
the data? It looks like they charge money for NASDAQ and NYSE. It does seem
like a stretch to call it open if they charge money and only provide an API.

~~~
dsplaisted
Historical data should be available for free. The money you pay for real-time
data is the exchange fee- ie it is paid to the NASDAQ, NYSE, or whoever. The
exchanges do not allow real-time data to be offered for free.

~~~
cellis
Firms that compiled the data should sell it at whatever price the market is
willing to pay. Just because the value of information tends toward zero, does
not mean that the price should.

------
asp742
There's a Python wrapper to the C++ API floating around too

[http://sctrading.blogspot.com/2008/03/opentick-python-
api.ht...](http://sctrading.blogspot.com/2008/03/opentick-python-api.html)

------
andr
Wow! Companies like Reuters charge $5000+ per month per seat for data like
this! Not to mention that their data is pretty crappy. Too bad they don't have
any FX data.

~~~
marcus
Try using data from Interactive Brokers.

You can pull up to a year of historical data on FX in minute resolution, and
it is free.

------
danohuiginn
Unless I'm missing something, they currently aren't letting people create new
accounts. So whatever free data they have (and they charge for most things,
apparently) is unavailable for now anyway.

------
maheshcr
Should this be joining the entry at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=158998> ?

